# [abandoned] gentoo installation via chroot

## Simonheld

Hi, Ich hab mal eine Frage zur Installation von gentoo auf einer neuen platte von einem laufenden gentoo system aus. 

Ich habe bisher folgendes gemacht:

- neue Platte partinioniert und Filesysteme erstellt:

- /dev/sdb3 (="root" auf neuer Platte) nach /mnt/gentoo gemountet

-stage3-tarball dort ausgepackt (alles nach anleitung)

-portage-snapshot ausgepackt

-ein paar configurationsdateien editiert (make.conf, net,  usw. )

-chroot nach /mnt/gentoo mitsamt dem rebinden von /dev und proc und anschliessendem env-upddate usw.

-emerge --sync && emerge --update portage

--kernel 3.0.6 installiert

--- noch ein paar sachen konfiguriert und installiert (glaube "dhcpcd" und "vim" weil mich nano nervt)

--- grub installiert und konfiguriert, funktioniert auch kann von der neuen platte aus booten.

Soweit so gut.

Nun meine Frage 1: 

Ich habe nun auf dem neuen System noch kein KDE o.ä. deshalb frag ich mich wie weit ich die installation von meinem alten system aus  per chroot weiterführen kann.

Gibt es da irgendeine Einschränkung oder kann ich das bis alles fertig ist (inkl KDE und allem drum und dran) so weiter machen?

Frage 2:

Ich habe habe große Probleme die Logik der USE-Flags zu verstehen. 

Ich habe das neue System gebootet   (der Stand gemäß den erfolgten Schritten oben) und angefangen zuerst "xorg-x11" und dann "kde-meta" zu installieren.

Beim "kde-meta" gab es dann bereits ein Riesen Durcheinander wegen USE-Flags.

Meine make.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> ...

 

Ich habe generell ein Problem herauszufinden welche USE-Flags genau für mich geeignet sind. Einerseits hatte ich mal das Erlebnis, dass Amarok keine mp3s spielen wollte weil ich "mp3" nicht in den USE-flags hatte (hat mich recht irritiert, dass man einen mp3-Player ohne mp3-unterstützung installieren kann.) Daraus könnte man schließen, dass man möglichst viele USE-Flags deklariert um sicher zu gehen. Das scheint dann aber die Stabilität der Updates erheblich zu reduzieren, weil ständig irgenwelche konflikte auftreten. Also was ist der richtige Weg? Ich habe leider nicht bei allen möglichen USE-Flags den Überblick was sie bedeuten und kann deshalb auch schwer entscheiden ob ich sie brauche oder nicht.Last edited by Simonheld on Fri Dec 30, 2011 4:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> Ich habe nun auf dem neuen System noch kein KDE o.ä. deshalb frag ich mich wie weit ich die installation von meinem alten system aus  per chroot weiterführen kann.
> 
> Gibt es da irgendeine Einschränkung oder kann ich das bis alles fertig ist (inkl KDE und allem drum und dran) so weiter machen?

 

Du kannst theoretisch so lange aus dem chroot heraus installieren wie du willst. Ich würde aber schauen, dass ich ein laufendes System bekomme. In das booten, xorg-x11 installieren (hast du schon, oder?), um schnell eine grafische Oberfläche zu bekommen fluxbox installieren, dann natürlich noch xterm (o.Ä.), und vllt. nen kleinen Browser (opera ist schnell installiert), dann kann man ganz einfach im grafischen Browser die Doku lesen und fertig installieren.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe generell ein Problem herauszufinden welche USE-Flags genau für mich geeignet sind.

 

emerge portage-utils, und dann per quse -D useflag (useflag erstzen durch konkretes useflag).

 *Quote:*   

> Einerseits hatte ich mal das Erlebnis, dass Amarok keine mp3s spielen wollte weil ich "mp3" nicht in den USE-flags hatte (hat mich recht irritiert, dass man einen mp3-Player ohne mp3-unterstützung installieren kann.)

 

Amarok ist ein Musik-Player. Es gibt so viele Formate: ogg, flac, mp3 usw. mp3 ist eines davon, und speziell im OSS-Lager verwenden viele lieber das OpenSource-Format OGG.

 *Quote:*   

> Daraus könnte man schließen, dass man möglichst viele USE-Flags deklariert um sicher zu gehen. Das scheint dann aber die Stabilität der Updates erheblich zu reduzieren, weil ständig irgenwelche konflikte auftreten. Also was ist der richtige Weg? Ich habe leider nicht bei allen möglichen USE-Flags den Überblick was sie bedeuten und kann deshalb auch schwer entscheiden ob ich sie brauche oder nicht.

 

So gehe ich vor:

emerge immer die Optionen "-v -t" mitgeben, dann siehst du, welches Programm welche USE-Flags an hat (oder nicht), und die Pakete werden in Baumansicht dargestellt, so dass du auch siehst, welches Paket von welchem anderen Paket als Abhängigkeit installiert wird. Diese Ausgabe anschauen, und je nach Bedarf für einzelne Pakete USE-Flags an- oder ausschalten.

Jetzt kann es allerdings vorkommen, dass ein Paket ein anderes mit bestimmten USE-Flags braucht. Wenn diese falsch gesetzt sind, beschwert sich portage.

Bei KDE kann das z.B. passieren, wenn du USE="-semantic-desktop" gesetzt hast, aber kdepim verwenden willst.

----------

## Simonheld

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ....und dann per quse -D useflag (useflag erstzen durch konkretes useflag). 
> 
> 

 

Was heisst das genau?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> So gehe ich vor:
> 
> emerge immer die Optionen "-v -t" mitgeben, dann siehst du, welches Programm welche USE-Flags an hat (oder nicht), und die Pakete werden in Baumansicht dargestellt, so dass du auch siehst, welches Paket von welchem anderen Paket als Abhängigkeit installiert wird. Diese Ausgabe anschauen, und je nach Bedarf für einzelne Pakete USE-Flags an- oder ausschalten.
> ...

 

Genau diese "manuelle" irgendwie hinbiegen kann aber gerade unendlich kompliziert werden und ich verlier da schnell denn überblick welche Auswirkung jetzt welche Aktion genau hat. Beim Versuch "kde-meta" zu installieren waren das >100 pakete mit (vielleicht nur scheinbar) ebensovielen USE-Konflikten. Das kann doch nicht sein, dass das bei einer frischen aktuellen Installation beim dritten paket bereits so schiefgeht?!

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., ich denke mit das wichtigste ist ein für dich passendes Profil zu verwenden - aus dem sind dann schon die meisten USE-Flags passend und kompatibel vorhanden.

Zudem würde ich die make.conf ausmisten und nur das setzen was wirklich benötigt wird. Aktuell ist da recht viel veraltetes Zeugs drin. (sowas blind aus einem alten System in ein neues zu kopieren ist meist keine gute Idee)

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/" Hier ist zb der Pfad nicht mehr passend. (Das Verzeichnis distro gibt es nicht mehr)

Und statt kde-meta installiere doch zunächst erst mal kdebase-meta und kdm

damit tust du es dir leichter, hast schneller ein nutzbaren Desktop, und kannst dann benötigte Pakete bequem nachinstallieren.

----------

## Simonheld

```

Hm.., ich denke mit das wichtigste ist ein für dich passendes Profil zu verwenden

```

Das sollte das Default-Profil sein ... oder etwa nicht? 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zudem würde ich die make.conf ausmisten und nur das setzen was wirklich benötigt wird
> 
> 

 

Und was wird wirklich bnötigt? Die hälfte der möglichen USE-Flags sagt mir nichts. Bin für Vorschläge offen.

----------

## arfe

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das sollte das Default-Profil sein ... oder etwa nicht? 
> 
> 

 

eselect profile list

```
Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/10.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde *

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/developer

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/server

  [9]   hardened/linux/amd64

  [10]  hardened/linux/amd64/selinux

  [11]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib

  [12]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib/selinux

```

Bei mir ist es die "5" für KDE-Desktop.

----------

